# Baby aspirin and co-enzyme q10 75g



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi All

I posted this on the ICSI board, but no answers so far....can anyone help with my query?  I was just wondering if these are o.k. to be taken together? I asked the nurse in my clinic, but she wasn't familiar with co-enzyme so couldn't advise.  I am currently on co-enzyme but was wondering about the benefits of aspirin intead of or as well?

Thanks!
DJ x


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

i take co-q10  afternoon as it gives me more energy.  Not sure abt aspirin, bu i would take it a.m with breakfast instead of taking both together.  good luck x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I took them both didnt relise there was anything wrong with it , i took to 35mg co-q10 and 1 aspin a day 
Hope that helps 
Only took them the second cycle


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Dj,
sorry hun, I wish I could help by giving you a definite answer, as I took neither co-enzyme or asprin! You may like to post your question to the Pharmacist here on FF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0

Hopefully you'll get an absolute answer from there hun.
Best of luck with your tx.

Sheila


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I also took them both at different times & not together (baby asprin at night) only up untill EC


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies - much appreciated.  My only small concern is that as they both are meant to help blood flow in the womb area, I don't want to 'overdo' it by using both (if you can actually overdo it?!   ).  Am starting downreg tonight, so have probably left it too late to gain the full potential benefit of aspirin, but better late than never maybe?

I will post on the Pharmacy board as well - thanks Sheila

DJ x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

My womb lining was always good with out asprin, and coq10 , but i took them and all was fine


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I ate brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice (but not from concentrate) they are both good sources of sellenium which helps keep the lining nice and juicey.
Best of luck
Sheila


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Sweetchilli and Sheila - my womb lining has always been fine, so far (touching my head now), but I guess I'm just trying everything I haven't already tried in the previous cycles for no.2. We had been with the same clinic we used for conceiving DS, using the same protocol but hadn't been lucky, so decided to move clinics for this cycle, to one closer to where we live now, to get rid of the travel stress...one injection down and I can already feel the nerves/hopeful anticipation kicking in.....

x


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
Not altogether sure on these combinations - BUT would say that before I was diagnosed with a blood issue via immunue testing, when I questioned with my cons the use of aspirin I was advised against it.  I have to say that to an extent I possibly would consider going against this advice if you believe you have a potential blood issue, but that is personal choice.  The only thing I would say judging by my own protocol which includes aspirin because of my blood issues, is that you are advised to stop taking if just before egg collection, so if you do decide to carry on, then just be mindful that you ought to stop at this point.  Also, I believe the effects of aspirin are immediate - so if there is any benefit to be had for you personally, I don't believe you have left it too late.

Hope that helps,
Yellow


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Yellow

Thanks for your reply.  My clinic has no problem with me taking aspirin and advised the same as you - dont take any on day of EC but I can re-start the day after.  The nurse wasn't familiar with co-enzyme so didn't know if I should take both.  I haven't done any immune tests, however, I had to get a Full Blood Count done for this cycle, and my red blood cell level and size were marked as 'above the normal range', not by much I have to say though. I asked the clinic what it meant, but the nurse said all they look at is the iron level to make sure I'm not anemic, and said that if it was anything to worry about, my GP would have already been in touch. I did a bit of googling and came across a couple of articles that said it may suggest thicker blood and thats how my interest in aspirin come to be.  I am delighted to hear the benefits are immediate.


DJ x


----------

